# First show: walk trot class-novice



## Megpie24 (Jul 1, 2015)

So, my instructor invited me to show in the novice walk-trot class in a week. I have only been doing lessons since April 1st of this year and I feel ready for it. First show, I'm excited and all, but I'm also nervous. We've been doing mock shows in my past two lessons. The number one reason I'm nervous is: I swear my instructor is testing my limits and determination, because:
?For my past four or five lessons, this girl who's two years younger than me, thinks she's amazing, and is a western rider (so I don't know why I'm jealous if she's western and I'm pretty much one of my instructor's only sole-English riders), has been there. I even had to take a lesson with her. She's always there and she always annoys me and pesters me and my instructor knows I don't like her, but yet she keeps having that girl near me whenever I'm there.
?My friend, who's shown before in Vegas and has been doing lessons much longer than I have, got put into the list for my class, too. I love her, I do, but I feel pressured having to A. Go against my friend and B. Show against someone in a novice class who is probably WAY better and I have no chance. I don't know why I'm worried, it's just a first show for experience, but I still want to do well.
?My friend got assigned to ride the 4-time Hunter Jumper champion who has TONS of show experience, and I...I got assigned to a western mare who has a rocky movement, doesn't like to back up, and can't keep stride. She's still being trained and, sure, she's a good height for me (maybe 15.1 or 15.2. Probably 15.1), but I feel like I got the short stick. You know? Kind of a weird advantage/disadvantage kinda thing, right? The mare has never even shown and she used to be with a trainer who worked her WAY too hard.
I guess I'm asking for opinions, tips, and thoughts? Anyone? Please? 
 :/


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

A few things to consider:
-Maybe the younger girl likes you/looks up to you, and the pestering and bragging is really her way of trying to be your friend and make herself sound "cool" so that you'll like her. 
-You probably get put in lessons with her because you are riding at a similar level and it's in the best interest of the riders and the coach to put people and horses at the same level together. Makes for a better lesson plan.
-There will be a LOT, A LOOOOTT of annoying/irritating/down right rude people in your life, so tough love on this one, you're going to have to learn to deal with it sooner or later. Be friendly and polite, if she is anything other than that to you, it's her problem 
-It is very possible that your friend who is a better/more experienced rider got put on the better horse simply because she needs a horse that can do more to advance herself. You're a new beginner, so at this point all you need is something safe, it doesn't need to be fancy or trained to a perfection. You need safe, steady, with just a little sass/stubbornness to teach you to be savvy. This show horse might be too much horse for you at this point, maybe too sensitive, or difficult gaits. It sounds like it's worth a fair bit too, and your instructor might be saving it for experienced riders so that beginners don't ruin/hinder its training.
-If you really are friends, it really doesn't matter who wins/loses/places higher/lower. You cheer each other on, and are happy for the other one no matter how they do, be encouraging and polite, be a good sport
-At this level of riding (and for a lonnnnnggg time down the road), showing isn't so much about winning as doing well. I have gotten dead last in classes before where my horse and I had what I thought was a spectacular ride, even if just for us. You go away with that being proud of what you did do, and thinking about how to be better next time.
-This is your first show. Just ignore anything competitive. You are there to see what it is like to prepare for and ride in a show, and that's it. If you get a ribbon it's a bonus.
-Your friend will likely place above you. And that's ok. She's more experienced and deserves to. 
So go, be a good sport, try hard, but be humble if (when) you or your horse makes mistakes. After all, this is a walk trot class. Not a grand prix jumper class with a $10k pot.


----------



## jofo2003 (Aug 15, 2015)

just be confident, get your horse, think its really easy and just go for it!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The younger girl is probably in your class because she's at a similar level to you riding skills wise. Don't write off a western rider. Western is a lot harder then people think. I actually feel like english is a little easier.

As for showing with your friend, she may have more experience then you but she wouldn't be in your class if she were more advanced. You need to have confidence in yourself and the horse you've been given. 

That horse may surprise you. Biggest thing though is that you need to have fun.


----------

